# New does Pygmy/Nigerian dwarf crosses?



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi I just found this forum. I already had 3 does and buck that are supposed to be/ pretty sure they are pygmy. Yesterday I bought three new girls, that I was told are pygmy. However, I'm pretty sure they aren't full pygmy! Their faces are different and color isn't right. One cream colored is momma. Other cream and the carmel colored are her daughters. Even the carmel doesn't look pygmy because she doesn't have a dorsel stripe.

Ugh for some reason it wont let me upload pictures from my phone which is my only way to post. I can email them to someone, if anyone is willing to post them for me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you have papers, they could have anything in them. They are pretty girls though.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I know that I cant be sure without papers. I'm just wondering if they LOOK like they could have some Nigerian dwarf? Or what else they might have in them. Lol


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

They look like pygmys to me with the barrel on short legs, to me they dont look angular enough to be nigerian, but they may be, I dont know lol


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think they look like pygmies, but I'm not totally sure on that. I was going to start my own line of kinders, so I was looking at pygmies, lots of Pygmy pictures....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you get better pics of them? Face shots too?


----------

